

Ask HN: Good places to stay/things to do while in the bay area for YC interview - nsp

My roommate and I are flying into SF Friday for the YC interviews on saturday - does anyone have any recommendations for hotels/airbnbs/hostels/whatever to stay that are convenient-ish walking distance to the YC headquarters?<p>Additionally, I'd love to get a beer and chat with anybody in the area that weekend - feel free to email me (in profile) or just post here
======
lsiebert
totally unrelated to the specifics, but I see a lot of similar requests. To me
that suggests a niche for somebody to make a site, assuming somebody already
hasn't.

